

How Apple can win & Samsung can save face, like Microsoft in 1998 - nirvana
http://neomac.com/post/23491570339/how-apple-can-let-samsung-save-face-the-way-it-let

======
jwoah12
Is there more info about the Microsoft investment in Apple regarding the OP's
claims that the brilliant and merciful Steve Jobs allowed Microsoft to spin
the deal in the press? By all accounts, it seems extremely out of character
for Jobs to just allow something like that. I'd also be more willing to
believe it if the article source wasn't macrumors.com and the post itself
didn't ooze a strong pro-Apple, anti-Microsoft bias.

